# Cytoplan active powder



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have found a local supplier for cytoplan active probiotic powder, this is the Ingredients.inulin, bacteria strains*, enzyems, minerals, vanilla powder Bifidobacterium infantis Bifidobacterium lactis Bifidobacterium longum Enterococcus faecium Lactobacillus acidophilus Lactobacillus casei Lactobacillus plantarum Lactobacillus salivarius Lactococcus lactis Each rounded teaspoon (3g) provides 3,000 000 000 colony forming units Is this good, i know it has inulin in it and that can be bad, any thoughts on this any one, and how does it compare to Lactobacillus Planarum 299V. is one any better than the other. I have IBS-D


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Despite teh Inulin, this is one of teh best Probiotics that i have ever come across. sadly, if you dont get on with inulin, its not for you. but i have tested it, and it is shelf stable, it has a "true count" and it does exactly what it said on teh box, which is a rarity. I believe cytoplan also do (or Did do) one without inulin in it as well.cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cheers Ian, Il give the health food store a ring and ask if they can get the one without inulin.


----------

